# copyright infringement or not



## Geo (Nov 22, 2013)

what do you guys think?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 22, 2013)

That is probably thanks to the google bot and his friends.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 22, 2013)

Well it's certainly enterprising! And also free advertising, for better or for worse!


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 22, 2013)

There goes the neighborhood...

Give it a week or 3 and guys like me will come a spillin in... For better or worse...

B.S.


----------



## Gratilla (Nov 25, 2013)

I've experienced this "spoofed spam" a number of times. There are a number of sites that do it. It works something like this:

You type in your key words to Google and get a number of links (in the usual way).

One (or more) of these, near the top of your hit list, will link to a site that is only vaguely related to your enquiry, but will have your key words repeated a number of times.

If you read the body of the text you will find no connection between the key words and the text. It's as if your key words were pasted into the text retrospectively. Dunno how this is done, but in my book it's an example of insidious spam! Maybe a backdoor bug in Google (or a for-pay feature).

The site is not ripping off GRF material, just "spoofing" the search keywords.


----------



## MysticColby (Nov 25, 2013)

It's so annoying when you search for something on google, and one of the top results is to the search results of the same string but on another site's search, often with zero results.


----------



## rickbb (Nov 25, 2013)

People build web sites with several pages of meta-tags just for this type of "miss-direction". There are even marketing firms that specialize in selling known search terms to include in these meta-tag headers.

And Google will accept bribes, hum, I mean advertising money to put web site at the top of search results even though the site may have nothing what-so-ever to do with your search terms.


----------



## glondor (Nov 25, 2013)

Google is getting kind of nefarious, it will only show you the results it wants YOU personally to see. All things internet are spun to revenue generation and data collection. Too much.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 27, 2013)

What else would you expect :?: 
Google and at least 2 Chinese spider bots have been allowed to mine data from here for a while now.

Google search works better than any other "search engine" available. You just have to remember to delete your browsing history and ALL cookies before using it, to get the best results and not results based on your search history.

I use FireFox and set it to delete my browsing history when I exit, along with "Do Not Track Me" and "Ad Blocker Plus", all free and NO history to track me with, at least not with what the average data miners take from everyone else.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2013)

Actually in relation to this, anyone else noticed the increase in "1 post Indians" lately ?


----------

